# DIY Decaffeination?



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bit of an odd question here ... is it possible to decaffeinate green coffee using a diy/home set up? or can it only be done on larger commercial scale?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RDC8 said:


> Bit of an odd question here ... is it possible to decaffeinate green coffee using a diy/home set up? or can it only be done on larger commercial scale?
> 
> Cheers


Even of you could replicate one of the commercial process used.

http://coffeeconfidential.org/health/decaffeination/

Which I'm doubtful you could, the time and effort and cost involved would be greater than just buying some decaffeinated


----------

